# Using a generator with travel trailer...



## bigboy (Jul 10, 2011)

First post so go easy on me. Sorry if this has already been discussed but I am a newb at camping and want to make sure I have specific answers about my situation.

We recently bought a 33' travel trailer that we are going to use primarily for tailgating at college football games. Obviously, there will be no electrical hookups. I have a 6500w Honda generator that I am planning on using.

I have a couple of questions:

- Will this 6500w generator push everything I have on the camper? For the most part, it will just be the AC (we are in the South), maybe the microwave and a couple of TVs. Biggest item is the AC.

- Now where I really need help. The plug that comes from the camper (three prong) is different than the plug that is on the generator (four prong). What adapter do I need to buy to allow for the camper plug to be compatible with the generator? I have looked at several places online, I just want to make sure that I buy the correct adapter that will run the AC, TVs, etc.

Much appreciated.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's not just the number of prongs but their configuration, but I'm guessing the three prong on the trailer is for a 30 amp connection. This means you only need about a 4000W generator.

Because you have a 6500W generator, it probably has a 50 amp connector. 

It sounds like all you need is an adapter (or short cord with the different ends on it) to make the conversion from the 50 amp generator outlet to the 30 amp trailer inlet. If you take pictures of the trailer and generator connectors and the cable ends you currently have to an RV shop, they can line up the adapter you need. This is a common problems and solutions are readily available. Be forewarned that they can be expensive - somehow any time 50 amps is in the picture, the price goes up.

The biggest problems you're gonna have, is not getting your generator stolen and generator noise. Take precautions by securing your generator and know the decibel rating of the generator and the local regulations wherever you use it and you'll be fine.


----------

